# Thinking of an Ironman?



## Maylian (2 Dec 2012)

So this year my aim was to do a triathlon which I completed in March, along with other targets my level of fitness has soared. 
After doing a charity marathon relay with some colleagues (10k) I've decided to sign up for a marathon, didn't get into London so decided to do the Paris marathon in April as part of a long weekend with the girlfriend. My training is going pretty well with a few half marathon training sessions a week and then a few 10 - 15k runs filling the rest out and then Saturday as a rest day. I regularly commute to work 10 miles a day, normally on my bike but sometimes running as well as the odd longer ride. I have no real issues with 50+ mile rides but don't do them often. As for swimming I will normally do a mile swim 3 times a week on the days I do my shorter runs. 

Should all go to plan in April and I can complete the marathon my aim is to do an Ironman. First question is how feasible is it to do this if you can complete a normal marathon? Once you're happy running a marathon would you just do brick sessions with full distance once in a while? Swim wise would you do regular outdoor swim sessions before the race?
Is there a lot of kudos in doing the official Ironman events as the cost seems quite prohibitive to me. Part of the issue is with the cost I may put the Ironman off until 2014 and try and get into New York marathon as part of a holiday in October.

Any speculation on fitness required would be appreciated, although this may be mute if I can't finish a marathon....


----------



## smokeysmoo (2 Dec 2012)

A mate of mine did the IMUK this year, and now his twin brother is doing it with him next year. 

I fancied it for next year myself, but I couldn't get the entry funds together 

You can contact Jimmy via Facebook if you want to, he certainly won't mind passing on any hints and tips he's picked up himself.

THIS is him on FB


----------



## fimm (3 Dec 2012)

When I did my Ironman, I'd never run a marathon. There's the small matter of a 2.4 mile swim and a 112 mile cycle before you get to the run! It sounds as though you're comfortable with swimming and will just need to build up the distance; however you'll want to spend some serious time on the bike. You'd probably want to build up to a 100 mile training ride (I actually did one 112 mile ride, but that was as much psycological as physical, to know that I had done the distance in training).

There's some discussion (and a list of Iron-distance races in the UK) on this thread:
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/ironman-step-up.111602/


----------



## Arsen Gere (7 Dec 2012)

You might want to consider the 'Double Steelman' here http://www.clevelandtriathlon.co.uk/ .
It is a flatish course and much much cheaper than an official Iroman event.

I'm back in for Bolton IM again next year as it is a possible route to Hawaii, so it is an ego trip.
If you have a marathon in the bag it is a 'nice to have' as you don't worry about it as much as you might if you had never done one.

If you are serious about the IM then I would start to think about doing your swims now. The weather is poor and you can swim regularly and achieve something. If you can do a couple of 4k's a week without shoulder or ankle problems you will have those in the bag when the better weather comes.
I swap some bike rides to work for runs. I do 11 miles to and from work once a week ( I'm injured at the moment so not running :-( ). 
In terms of periodisation, I tend to do some hard bike sessions over the winter, then do the longer stuff when the weather gets better. So by doing the swims, the odd longer run, and some intense bike work with the odd long ride when you get a good day you can keep in shape over the winter and have a lot of the hard build up work in the bag before you get to your marathon.
Coming off a marathon, if you race it, running will be tough for a couple of weeks, so I usually up the bike mileage and swims and decrease the intensity. You need to let your heart recover.


----------

